# Applications flux RSS iPod Touch : Gazette, NetNewsWire...



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2008)

Salut,
J'ai des questions concernant les fonctionnalitées de l'application Gazette.
Etant souvent hors connexion avec mon iPod Touch, les flux RSS proposent les news tronquées, on finit par s'y faire. Cependant, utilisant actuellement NetNewsWire sur mon iPod Touch, il ne télécharge les éléments associées aux flux comme les images que lorsqu'on les consulte, pas quand il relève les flux. Consultant les nouvelles hors connexion, lorsqu'il y a des images ou autre, je ne peux pas les visionner. Bien entendu, il n'y a que le texte. Je dois être connecté si je veux voir ces images ou autres éléments. Pas terrible. Deuxième point, NNW version iPhone/iPod Touch n'a pas de système de drapeau (comme dans Apple Mail sur Mac OS ou tout simplement NNW sur Mac), qui pourrait me permettre de retrouver facilement les nouvelles qui m'intéressent.
J'ai vu que l'application Gazette (payante malheureusement, je ne veux donc pas l'acheter tant que je ne suis pas sûr), qui utilise Google Reader (j'ai un compte Google ça ira très bien), a un système de drapeau, un bon point. Donc ma question, télécharge t-il les éléments associés (images, liens, vidéos...) aux flux quand il les relève ou non ?
Merci à ceux qui ont testé cette appliaction, de bien vouloir me faire part de leur remarques et avis.
A bientôt, iPotable.


----------

